# Black Friday Musky



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Got out one last time on Friday before the season ends Tuesday. 45.5 incher. We tried to fish Plantagenet but couldn't drop in because the ice was a little too thick.

It's going to be a long wait until June 2010.....I sure wish the ice would hurry up and form!!!


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Nice fish!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

That is a beautiful fish! Congrats!!!


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Thanks.

Yeah pretty crazy fishing in the boat the day after Thanksgivng...normally should be ice fishing.

About a week after this picture was taken the lake was all ice covered.


----------

